# SS report 1-8-15 Striped bass fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishing for striped bass was excellent today, I went about 10:00 am and found the birds working the same general area as Tuesday.
So I headed over to the birds until I could see stripers on the screen and shut the motor off.
I started drifting and slabbing with a crappie jig tied above the slab and was into striped bass 20" to 23" asap!
It was really good fishing, I caught and released stripers one after the other, keeping the deep hooked ones until about 11:30 then they slowed down.
I made a move to another striper spot and and wham big boy hit me, 24" and fat as a pig.
So I kept five good striped bass, and caught about 25.
All of the bigger stripers have hit tiny crappie jigs tied above the slabs, so small you think they would not hold a striper. And the stripers are full of small shad about the same size as the jigs.

Tommy, the fellow who does my deer processing, is going take the stripers as I go get my buck from him tomorrow. 
So I iced them down and don't want to get my hands cold to take a picture!
If certain 2coolers, Matt/Karl/Robert, don't think I caught them, well I can live with that, lol!

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

As always nice job.


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

great report


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

You know yourself, if there's no pictures it's got to be BS. LOL. Enjoy the fresh venison


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

GBird said:


> You know yourself, if there's no pictures it's got to be BS. LOL. Enjoy the fresh venison


I agree no pictures then it didn't happen. Lol


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

pictures or it didnt happen..... GREAT REPORT.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

I can vouch for Loy he was wearing them out. I was a couple hundred yards from him. we we're the only two on the lake caught a few stripers and a limit of whites. The whites bit really light today and in good schools


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

jacen said:


> I can vouch for Loy he was wearing them out. I was a couple hundred yards from him. we we're the only two on the lake caught a few stripers and a limit of whites. The whites bit really light today and in good schools


Ha!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice job Capt. Loy...Harl


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

jacen said:


> I can vouch for Loy he was wearing them out. I was a couple hundred yards from him. we we're the only two on the lake caught a few stripers and a limit of whites. The whites bit really light today and in good schools


I know he can catch fish, i was just questioning if he was out in the cold!
He lets the weather keep him home more these days.
Is getting older or smarter ? Lol
Get out there today , lips is lurking the depths waiting on you.
Keep me posted , i will be drinking hot coffee in my warm office!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

jacen said:


> I can vouch for Loy he was wearing them out. I was a couple hundred yards from him. we we're the only two on the lake caught a few stripers and a limit of whites. The whites bit really light today and in good schools


I know he can catch fish, i was just questioning if he was out in the cold!
He lets the weather keep him home more these days.
Is he getting older or smarter ? Lol
Get out there today Loy, lips is lurking the depths waiting on you.
Keep me posted , i will be drinking hot coffee in my warm office!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

dbullard said:


> I know he can catch fish, i was just questioning if he was out in the cold!
> He lets the weather keep him home more these days.
> Is he getting older or smarter ? Lol
> Get out there today Loy, lips is lurking the depths waiting on you.
> Keep me posted , i will be drinking hot coffee in my warm office!


Days like this is why we put money in our retirement fund, so we can sit around the fire and tell good stories. All of which are very truthfull Im certain. Cant wait for the venison stew to get done.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Now that sounds like a great morning. We'll let him slide on the picks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The hot coffee won out today, brrrr!!! So I took the stripers and one big white bass to Tommy, so he could freeze his hands cleaning them, lol! I don't think he took pictures
I picked up the deer meat, (German smoked links, pan sausage and tenderized steaks), from Tommy at Big Horn processors, right on the FM 150 and I 45 intersection in New Waverly. Good stuff, gonna cook some up and stay warm!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the report, Loy, always good to hear from you!
Between the lower unit issues, daddies final issues & work I'm just bound on land









Your reports inspire me to break through the mire of all this carp & get out!
Thanks so much!!


----------

